# ameerega aff. hahneli



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pics of my new frogs


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! Only imported once over here recently and they didn't make it. Wish we had them around. Great shots!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Some of my favorite PDF's, I love the color on these guys and their flash marks


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Gorgeous! Only imported once over here recently and they didn't make it. Wish we had them around. Great shots!


thanks, yeah they are gorgeous. yeah in europe it isn't even easy to find them. i want to get 3 more to make a breeding group because the female doens'nt show any interest in the calling male. i have contacted persons from holland and germany but it seems to be hard getting the tadpoles morphed in to good frogs. they grow seem to grow to fast so there's a low percentage of decent frogs.
to bad that's such a big distance. because i would love to trade some with you. i like those altamazonica's you got. any succes breeding them?


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

they started breeding, i have two cluthes of eggs, the first 12 eggs (ready to break out) the second 16 eggs.
it seems that they lay once in two weeks so that's nice. now i hope that i can get the juvies nice on land. there seems to be a lot of trouble getting them big here in europe.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

davy said:


> they started breeding, i have two cluthes of eggs, the first 12 eggs (ready to break out) the second 16 eggs.
> it seems that they lay once in two weeks so that's nice. now i hope that i can get the juvies nice on land. there seems to be a lot of trouble getting them big here in europe.


Congrats, same here in the states. I'm on a waiting list with someone here and he hasnt had luck to get the froglets past a couple month old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah i'm going to seperate the larves in groups of 3 or 4. and use some different sorts of water, tap water, rain water and a mix of the two, see with what sort of water they grow best.
i don't expect to get every frog nice on land, but i hope to get a smal number of them to start a new breeding group so i have a back up if anything happens with my breeding pair.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

When I found these guys in Iquitos, Peru they were along a dry creek bed, was the start of the wet season, and close to pools of water in the creek. The water was full of decaying leaves and a Ph of around 6.4. Hope this might help you out.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the info. do you have more pics of the hahneli iquitos in the wild. i want to get some of those to. i think i beter keep my breeding pair in a tank for them alone instead of placing them in the showtank with my amazonicus.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

davy said:


> thanks for the info. do you have more pics of the hahneli iquitos in the wild. i want to get some of those to. i think i beter keep my breeding pair in a tank for them alone instead of placing them in the showtank with my amazonicus.


I have a few more...I'll post them when I'm back home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

pm me your email address. The files are to large to post.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris, the aff. hahneli are not hahneli but thought to be another species. They are very different looking from the A. hahneli around Iquitos.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Chris, the aff. hahneli are not hahneli but thought to be another species. They are very different looking from the A. hahneli around Iquitos.


Thx, had no clue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

they are about half the size of normal hahneli, with a checkered dorsum and venter. pretty damn cool. Stewart brought some in but they all eventually perished.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah they are in deed very small, but they are very noisy for such small frogs.
my amazonicus are larger then my male aff.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

from the first clutch all 12 tads came out nicely. i've seperated them in two groups of 6 and placed them in a curver box (size 40cm*20*25cm) one with normal tapwater with lot of leaf litter and moss the other with a mix of rain water and tapwater also with a lot of leaf litter.
temp around 23°C
the next clutch i'm going to try with a carbon filter and let the water come out above the surface. and also one of them place a bit cooler. 
i'm going to try some ways to get the tads to nice frogs. and see what way goes best.and gives me the largest frogs.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

taken some pics of the tads and clutches
first i placed them in a large box but it's hard to see what's alive etc.








afterwards i placed them in smaller boxes in groups of two








tried to take a pic of a tad but it's hard with a cellphone
















second clutch ready to break out by the end of the week








last clutch 16 eggs









movie of the tads


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some new pictures (better quality). 
they have laid three clutches in a month so i'm very happy.
here are some pictures. i like the ones where the male is guarding the clutch.
the female trying to espace the camera.









some new tads who just broke out









male guarding the eggs

















some more pics of the female

















i'm trying to get some more pics in the evening when they are more active.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, Davy, I'm jealous. Some more info on them, including their origin. Epipedobates aff. hahneli


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

one day you'll get some Ray one day, (that's like i'm jealous on you altamazonica's and all your species of bassleri)
yeah i know the page you posted here. i'm trying to give my tads the same conditions as on the page. only i keep them on a lower temperature caus they develop to quickly and don't morph out nicely. so far so good. from the first clutch i have ten nicely grown tads now (lost two) from the second 14 but one is not going to make it. he's swollen up.
the last clutch all eggs are good, no bad ones. so fingers crossed.
here are some pics of the parents, later i'm going to post some of the tads (so you can see the difference in size in three weeks time. and one of the last clutch.
















here the female in front and the male calling in the background


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

first pic is one of a tad from the first clutch








then one of my second clutch








you can get an image of the size if you look at the motive underneath the boxes.
and then two pics of my last clutch


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

here some more pics of the aff. and the tads and clutch.
i've replaced them in my 92 gallon showtank, so i can restyle their tank. then they go back in there smaller tank. 

























































































and last pic the 92 gallon showtank


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

so far i have 8 juvinile frogs that came on land. they are about one cm big and perfect replica's of their parents.
next week i'm going to get some pictures of those little frogs.
they are very active and seem to be feeding well.
next to that i have about 16 tads so everything is going great.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Let me know when you want to send them over to the U.S. 

Seriously, though, congrats!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the first frogs that make adulthood i'm going to keep for myself to start a new breeding group. 
and they are very wanted here in belgium and holland. the first offspring is all reserved for fellow hobbyist.
maybe from the new clutches, i can see what i can do ray haha. first i want to know if it's possible to export life animals from belgium to the us. and what it costs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I'm working to have them again imported. Last time they came in they were very, very small and didn't thrive.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

if you have the possibility to import them again i would love to know trough witch person or facility you are doing this. we europeans are looking for some fresh blood. caus all the animals that are in europe come from the same (and only) import ever happend from this species.
next week i'm getting my second ameerega species, bassleri sisa. i can't wait to get them. also i'm looking to get a group of normal iquitos hahneli's. 
i'm really getting in to the ameerega species.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

I was gone for a week on holiday and when i came back i was suprised how nicely the froglets have grown. they have doubled in sized (but they are still very small). they are very active and it seems that all seven are doing fine.
also all the tads are still alive and they are growing legs so that's going sweet to.
After a month of no producing eggs they have laid a new clutch in the past week. the male is guarding it again so they doing fine in the large tank.
photo's will be posted next week.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

situation so far.
8 froglets on land
second clutch devoloping legs
third clutch 11 tads in the water
last clutch 13 tads.

tads with the four legs


















froglets on land













































Adult frogs (guarding male)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice, Davy.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks ray


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, those are such neat looking little frogs. Congrats on the successful breeding thus far Davy.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks, so far everything is going great. i have ten froglets on land now and they growing good. 
about 15 tads in the water and a new clutch of 13 eggs. so i can't complain. 
the next clutch i'm leaving in the tank, i want to see the male transporting the tads and also to give them a break. from what i've heard they don't breed during the guarding and taking care of the tads. 

also i have a question, are ameerega species agressive against their offspring, can the froglets be left with the parents?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on all your success. I hope that you keep them going and we can get those in the states.

I've been working with E. Hahaneli and have had a bit of trouble keeping the tads alive. Hopefully my group can get it together soon.

Keep up the good work..


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

do you have pictures of your hahneli? i want to get the iquitos hahneli soon. 
what kind of water u use to house your tads. i do a lot of leaflitter in a curver with about 5 liter rain water and 5 liter tap water. in such a curver i house ten tads and they seem to do great. also i feed normal fish food and fresh mosquito larvea. temp between 18° C and 20 °C


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

found a new clutch in the beginning of this week. i'm going to keep the clutch in the tank this time. and let the father do the work. see if it makes any difference.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pics




































transporting the tads


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures of the juviniles of the first clutch. they are now about two months old and growing well. i'm loosing the most as they are tads and transforming to frogs. once they get on land it goes well.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

no good news this time. i had replaced 6 of the 7 frogs from the first clutch to a seperate tank. went on weekend and when we returned all 6 were death. i think it has to be something with the tank. tomorrow going to clean it out and hope this never happens again.
the one that is in the same tank as the parents is doing great. 
beside that i have five new frogs on land and about 40 tads swimming.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some pictures of the juvies and the female, man didn't want to pose for the camera.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a great thread, thank you for sharing!
I'm sorry to hear you lost so many frogs from your first clutch but with 40 tads in the water you'll be up to your ears in froglets in no time!


----------

